# Venustum 'master' x 'self' help



## Junglejewel (May 18, 2016)

I recently purchased a venustum 'master' x 'self' and was wondering if anyone had one and had pics of the flower?? I've seen so very many variants of venustum, and there is a certain one I've seen a few times that I want, but do not know what variant it is.. Thank you


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 18, 2016)

It's a selfing and I doubt they all come out looking the same either.


----------



## Ray (May 18, 2016)

http://marlowsorchids.com/inc/sdetail/1708/3981


----------

